
So you think you know C? - zeveb
https://medium.com/@okaleniuk/so-you-think-you-know-c-8d4e2cd6f6a6
======
paulrpotts
I'm pleased to note that I got them all correct.

I've been programming in C since around 1985. I still see people claiming C is
a simple language. It is a simple language only in that it has a relatively
small number of syntactic constructs and a relatively small standard library.
In practice it isn't simple, although it _is_ massively useful and once you've
gotten good at it, through years of trial-and-error, not that difficult to get
right. It's those years of learning the pitfalls by study and trial-and-error
that are hard.

